# Need Screenshots of Your TBT Memories for video



## Jeremy (Dec 27, 2010)

Have any screenshots of the forum you want to see in the next accityfolk video?  The video will be a promo for the release of TBT 2.0.  The first thing it will show is the current TBT and its history.  Old pics are good if you can find them.  But post any pics you want me to consider putting in the beginning of the video.


----------



## Princess (Dec 27, 2010)

If you have any event in mind, just search for the cached page of it on google, Jerr.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 27, 2010)

I know and I can get some of the older looks the forum had.  But I figure this way it would make less work for me and other people can contribute.

Nostalgic-like music will be playing.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2010)

If you want the URL: http://tinypic.com/r/2125z7q/7

Also if there's anything wrong tell me and I'll edit/find a new one.


----------



## Josh (Dec 27, 2010)

You can add some screenshots of competitions etc Oh and TBT RPG.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 27, 2010)

you'll have to give me the actual screenshots that you want


----------



## Josh (Dec 27, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> you'll have to give me the actual screenshots that you want


Yeah, I'll PM you soon.


----------



## Liv (Dec 27, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>




Would this be okay? I thought it might be a good picture for it, for it is a well known thread on TBT.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 27, 2010)

that picture is too short to fit in a video


----------



## Josh (Dec 27, 2010)

Okay, Here are the topics that I've made in TBT which became big which were TBT RPG, Signature Gallery, TBT Trading cards (Actually that failed but whatever), Signature Competitions etc.

This is why I love TBT.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




















































</div>


----------



## SilentHopes (Dec 27, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I reaallly want to play Animal Crossing now... o_o


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 27, 2010)

I've got some pics saved I need to upload.  

Also, any way we could get a screenshot of a PieorDie & SMD flame war?


----------



## SilentHopes (Dec 27, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I've got some pics saved I need to upload.
> 
> Also, any way we could get a screenshot of a PieorDie & SMD flame war?


It's completely up to you to supply the screenshots... 

I would search it.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 27, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I've got some pics saved I need to upload.
> 
> Also, any way we could get a screenshot of a PieorDie & SMD flame war?


good memories are preferred


----------



## Entei Slider (Dec 27, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some Trolls, flame wars are good memories ;3...


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 27, 2010)

Like K.K. said, some trolls and flame wars are good memories. You just can't stop laughing at the feelings that are being hurt when they deserve it. Remember, this is the community of TBT speaking.

Get some screenshots of eacboy threads, diddygirl threads, and some nooky13 threads

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7376870/7/#new

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7243916.


----------



## Josh (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't think people will join when they see trolls, flame wars and nooky13.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 27, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> I don't think people will join when they see trolls, flame wars and nooky13.


They'll think "Oh my God! This forum must be funny, with a bunch of idiots raging and crying!" unless they're someone like nooky.


----------



## Entei Slider (Dec 27, 2010)

Actually I wasn't thinking of those people at all....


----------



## Josh (Dec 27, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 27 2010, 01:46:34 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We've had like 20+ people like Nooky, diddygirl, eacboy, LCA_Allstar etc join the forums and their age group normally play Animal Crossing and when they see people flaming, They'll be scared and cry.

@KK Slider: Don't worry, I'm targeting Nook.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 27, 2010)

lols I have so much funny screens from the sage board. I'll upload some.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 27, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but they won't when they see them doing bad and dumb things such as spamming, being idiotic, speaking noobish, being utterly annoying, etc. and they'll understand that they're flamed for a reason. They won't join if they know they'll do stuff like that, plus they'll learn from it once they see them crying.

They'll think that this forum is very reasonable, unless they're unreasonable themselves.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't have any pictures


----------



## muffun (Dec 27, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Princess (Dec 27, 2010)

Guys, we're suppossed to make TBT look good for people. Not a breeding ground for trolls.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 27, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Guys, we're suppossed to make TBT look good for people. Not a breeding ground for trolls.


Breeding grounds lol


----------



## Princess (Dec 27, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(un)


----------



## Josh (Dec 27, 2010)

I know think that my screenshots will show off how good TBT is since it shows how fun it is and what events and competitions I we do.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha ok... well i have some pics of good memories from the past


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 27, 2010)

Someone wanted me to post this.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 27, 2010)

funny stuff isn't necessarily good for the video .-.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 27, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> funny stuff isn't necessarily good for the video .-.


Funny stuff encourages people to join.


----------



## Josh (Dec 27, 2010)

Let me get some MMC screens, When it was good. If not, JJ Sliders.

Here they're:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">












</div>

I had to edit the MMC screenshots since it talked about flamers and it said closed.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh yeaah.. Do some AC Crossing Town profiles.. I remember those Pixar usernames. Good times.
Try and get some good AC - CF old times. I can't remember any.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 27, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> funny stuff isn't necessarily good for the video .-.


and whyyyy not?

funny stuff's great, so long as it isn't private/inclusive.
people need to know that being a member of this forum is about more than just OM*G ANIMAL CROSSING SERIOUS BUSINESS, but about laughing and enjoying your time here just as much as it is about paying off your debt to a shady raccoon who may or may not be keeping you captive on an island full of rabid animals who come and go.

BUT I DIGRESS.  NO FUN =/= ALL GOOD


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 27, 2010)

well i was mostly referring to things like the post above mine


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 27, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> well i was mostly referring to things like the post above mine


>implying that was funny


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 27, 2010)

i didn't really read it lol


----------



## Trundle (Dec 27, 2010)

waitwaitwait

Zap Heroes was a big part of tbt!


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 27, 2010)

The Pokemon Egg Thread is a big part of TBT, or it at least was.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 27, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> waitwaitwait
> 
> Zap Heroes was a big part of tbt!


i have a feeling zap heroes would have a few nice screenshots to add to this.  seeing as they're the only ones who took animal crossing and REALLY ran with it.  a long time.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 27, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not true that they were the only ones

but post the pics if you want it included


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 27, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they're the only one's i've heard of (that was a group, not just one or two friends)

which is why i said for a long time.. as they were still playing when i joined not too long ago.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 28, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it is true. BOG died months before ZH, MMC lived but not for Animal Crossing, more for general social chit chat.
Many were made, lived for 2 days, then died.

I'll find some shots of a signature competition I ran, to advertise TBT's dead graphical community.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 28, 2010)

I'll post some ZH pics later if I can.


----------



## Phil (Dec 28, 2010)

As much I see you guys wanting to add ZH to the video I have no problem, but one of you guys should message Jami, or I can. He was in charged of BOG when DirtyD left. BOG was the first group ever created in TBT.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 28, 2010)

Phil said:
			
		

> As much I see you guys wanting to add ZH to the video I have no problem, but one of you guys should message Jami, or I can. He was in charged of BOG when DirtyD left. BOG was the first group ever created in TBT.


EPIC came long, long before BOG.

And I'm sure there would have been atleast one group for Wild World.


----------



## Phil (Dec 28, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Phil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats right I forgot about EPIC.
I wouldn't know about any AC:WW group.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 28, 2010)

Phil said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phil I could get some ZH pictures.


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2011)

No, but put me in the video?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2011)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you weren't here for bog weren't you?

also please tell me there's screen shots of MMC, oh the fun.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2011)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 27 2010, 11:23:09 PM]The Pokemon Egg Thread is a big part of TBT, or it at least was.


no offense, but 2 things

I don't think a thread about another website is good, and I don't think a thread where 80% of posts are 'click please' 'I got ___, awesome!'


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 1, 2011)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope.  six months.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 1, 2011)

Gnome said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screenshots of its lively past, then?

Back then, there was more than just "Click me" or "ZOMG I GOT A ____".


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 1, 2011)

Someone post good memories of the short-lived TBT Pokemon League. It would attract members, considering Black and White are coming out soon. It might not attract Animal Crossing players per se, but members are members, right?


----------



## Trundle (Jan 2, 2011)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ZH pics.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><a href="http://s823.photobucket.com/albums/zz154/MrMr_is_here/?action=view&current=zh.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz154/MrMr_is_here/zh.png" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a></div></div>

Some of them might be too small, and I only have three. Sorry.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 2, 2011)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Where the Staff Lives</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bul's Drinking</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Destroy TBT</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Amputated Arm</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Librarian</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Acre Q-40</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Rebel Alliance</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Amputated Arm</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Report Battle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jeremy to Sell TBT</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ESRB Rates TBT Sage Board</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 2, 2011)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Where the Staff Lives</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should use that avatar again.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 2, 2011)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Where the Staff Lives</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is their a flag of Lebanon and France ?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 2, 2011)

I went looking only to notice I have none. :L I thought I would have had something related to TBT, maybe on my old computer I trashed.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 2, 2011)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 27 2010, 01:38:40 PM]Like K.K. said, some trolls and flame wars are good memories. You just can't stop laughing at the feelings that are being hurt when they deserve it. Remember, this is the community of TBT speaking.
> 
> Get some screenshots of eacboy threads, diddygirl threads, and some nooky13 threads
> 
> ...


"I am sick and tired of people cyberbullying me so lets team up and stop those bullys! :gyroiddance:
Members:
Diddygirl97(founder)
Jrrj15"

Lol, nice. Two members.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 4, 2011)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/sporge/tbtTermina1copy.png
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/sporge/tbtTermina2copy.png
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/sporge/tbtTermina3copy.png
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/sporge/tbtTermina4copy.png

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v359/sporge/tbtsithbunnyhqcopy.png

Might not be a pic as well but may help the first pic...

--------\--/\/\--/-----------
---------\(oo)/-----------
--/\/\/\/\/\<(('))>/\/\/\/\----
-/--------/_^_\------\---
This is the sith bunny. He has lightning powers. Help him burn all other bunnies to a crisp by copying him into your sig! Did I mention he has two ninja sword like lightsabers that he wears on his back?
All your base are belong to us!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 4, 2011)

http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff206/Bob_the_Bob/Screenshot2011-01-04at115830AM.png
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff206/Bob_the_Bob/Screenshot2011-01-04at115843AM.png

Trying to find the one where Odd made those stick figure sigs...


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 4, 2011)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Lots of people found this funny... if there's also gonna be a ''funniest/best moments pics'', then you can add this if you want, don't have to though.
</div>


----------



## Josh (Jan 4, 2011)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't find that funny.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh. said:
			
		

> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't say everybody.


----------



## Josh (Jan 4, 2011)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked the topic, No one did. Not trying to troll or anything just saying.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh. said:
			
		

> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was *un*funny, but not funny.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 4, 2011)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 4, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd.


----------



## Josh (Jan 4, 2011)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(un)


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jan 4, 2011)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



</div>
Lol I edited this one (are edited ones okay?)

Link: http://tinypic.com/r/2yxq248/7


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 4, 2011)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the...? Lol why'd you do this?


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2011)

Lol, anyone take a screenshot of robo.samurai's many alt accounts?


----------



## Trundle (Jan 6, 2011)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Lol, anyone take a screenshot of robo.samurai's many alt accounts?


xDD


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 6, 2011)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Robo. Samurai sees this post:

Possible Outcomes
a) He leaves the thread (likely)
b) He quits TBT in fear (unlikely)
c) He rages/cries (I don't know)
d) He tells us to forget the past

Possible Outcomes if a) is true
1) No one will notice (likely)
2) Some people will notice, but doesn't care (likely)
3) I will notice and bring it up (if I see it, it is likely)

Possible Outcomes if b) is true
1) No one will notice (likely)
2) Someone will notice, but doesn't care (also likely)
3) I will notice and bring it up (unlikely)

Possible Outcomes if c) is true
1) He gets proven wrong, thus causing more raging (likely)
2) d) (very likely)
3) umad (if I'm here at the time, it is likely)
4) All of the above (very very very likely)

Possible Outcomes if d) is true
1) Someone agrees with him
2) We all forget the past
3) Someone (maybe me) wants to discuss about his alts
- Resulting in c (if this happens first)
- Flame war
- People defending Robo. Samurai
- A staff member comes and tells us to calm down
- All of the above

Just in case.


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2011)

That doesn't make sense...


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2011)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was serious, I mean it would look great in the video.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 6, 2011)

Jake. said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, embarrassment because of past mistakes.

Might as well put my newbie fails as well.


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2011)

Lol, my *overreactions*


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 6, 2011)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jan 6 2011, 06:32:46 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100% chance of nook turning the thread in the off-topic direction.

when will this video be up?


----------



## Josh (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, Sorry for the bump but wheres the video


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2011)

I have been thinking this for a while now.


----------



## Skipper82342 (May 30, 2011)

usea sd card that has accf pictures on it


----------



## Brad (May 31, 2011)

yeah, its been quite a while


----------

